# Deere tractor show, Fairview Oklahoma July, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

There is a 2 cylinder Deere tractor show in Fairview, OK on July 16 & 17, 2004 They claim it will be the largest working collection of Deere tractors anywhere. Too far for me, but I'd sure like to here a few dozen Johnny Poppers all running at the same time. Here is a link: 

http://www.okjdclub.com/


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

900 miles away for me...way too far... Heck I can get to your house in TN, Chief in about 500 miles! 

I can be there tonight for late dinner! 

Jody and I are coming and will pickup Chippy on the way. 
You need some dynamite for the new property?

Andy
:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Alright road trip what time you want me to be there:driving:


----------

